# Bless the Beasts or Petsilk?



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

Searching through the posts here on SM I've come across some lovers and haters of both products. Let's make it official here.









Whichever product you check off, please list what exactly you use in your post (ie. detangling, nourishing, sensitive, etc.).

Tx

This'll help me make up my mind.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have my groomer use the detangling Bless the Beasts for Catcher who has mostly cottony hair and I use Pet Silk Moisturizing shampoo and conditioner on Kallie who has a more silky coat.

In between groomings, I use Proline rinseless shampoo on their faces and Ice on Ice or Pantene spray-on conditioner for brushing out the coat.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've been using PetSilk since I got Lexi in April 2004. I'm almost out of it and I'm thinking of trying Bless the Beasts next. I'm going to the AMA Nation Speciality in Sept. I want to wait and see what they have there.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I also use Bless the Beasts detangling and the nourishing,. I am a true fan of it Chelsey also has cotton hair it helps prevent matts and makes it easier for me to get them out if they do happen. I have never used petsilk so I'm not sure what it is like.. but can not go with our bless the best.

In addtion I also use proline rinse in between for clean ups and proline conditioner for whitening. These are my favioret product to use .


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I haven't used PetSilk yet. I started using Bless the Beast detangling (got from QVC) and it is absolutely wonderful. I can use the shampoo and not have to condition which saves time in the bath. I also use the fur polish (I think that is what it is called) or Pantene leave-in spray conditioner when I comb her. I tried the BTB spray/cologne stuff the other day and she smelled as if she had just had a bath. 

I also have the Proline rinseless shampoo which I have only used on her paws once but it seemed to do a good job.

About the same time as I changed shampoos I also ordered an #1 Systems brush and a new greyhound comb. The new comb is soooo much better than the one I had bought at a local pet store. It makes a world of difference in combing her. The only grip I have about the comb is that it is too long.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Aug 22 2005, 04:09 PM
> *  The only grip I have about the comb is that it is too long.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93125*


[/QUOTE]

Me too why do they make them so long. Getting the right brush and comb make a big difference .


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Aug 22 2005, 03:41 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too why do they make them so long. Getting the right brush and comb make a big difference .
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93138
[/B][/QUOTE]
I love my little comb I got at my local pet store. I think it was $10. It is a steel comb and is about the size of my palm. Perfect size for doing the face or even the body. I had a big comb but have only used it a couple of times.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i use petsilk moisturizing shampoo and creme rinse..the rainforest scent and the cologne I LOVE RAINFOREST SCENT!!!!







never had a problem with this shampoo.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I've tried so many, and Bless the Beast is best in my opinion. The boys never get mats and they smell clean (after rolling around outside) all week







Big plus for me is that a separate conditioner isn't necessary.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I have tried both and I like the Bless the Beast. The Petsilk left a residue feeling on Lacey. Lacey has a nice coat but Bless the Beast worked best on her.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Is OVC the only place to get Bless the Beasts?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Aug 22 2005, 08:05 PM
> *Is OVC the only place to get Bless the Beasts?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93206*


[/QUOTE]
You can also get it at the Bless the Beasts website.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Aug 22 2005, 07:51 PM
> *I have tried both and I like the Bless the Beast.  The Petsilk left a residue feeling on Lacey.  Lacey has a nice coat but Bless the Beast worked best on her.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93179*


[/QUOTE]

It is way cheaper at QVC and you get a three pack deal were if you order direct you just get the shampoo. I also saved in shipping in canada from QVC and received it in 4 day.
Direct it took 2 weeks. I live in canada so in U.S I'm sure it is a lot faster


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I went to QVC and they do not appear to have the 3 pack deal any longer, maybe I wasn't looking correctly. I think they direct you to the Bless the Beasts web site because it appears the same. The fur polish is out of stock both places.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I went to the QVC website and they still have it:

http://www.qvc.com/asp/frameset.asp?nest=%...ass=&Submit4=Go


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I never used petsilk... only bless the beast... i think it smells really nice! It does work... you just have to make sure to get it all out!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Petsilk products were melting Sylphide's latex bands and dissolving them into her hair, so I wondered what that might be doing to her brain and switched to Bless the Beasts, which we really like. Their coats look and smell wonderful.

I get them from the Rusty Dog and not QVC because I didn't want to register with QVC, and I wanted to pick and choose the products vs. get a pre-package. The url is http://www.therustydog.net/ The Rusty Dog


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't believe Pet Silk dissolves latex bands! That's pretty scary.

Thanks for the link to the Rusty Dog. The only problem with ordering from QVC is that the products aren't sold separately. I go through the shampoo much faster than the fur pomade.

That fur pomade is incredible on Lady's cottony coat!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I beleive I am going to be the lone person so far who is not using either product. I have been using for about 8 months now a great product I got from Pet Smart. Cardinal Gold Medal Pets, both the oatmeal shampoo and the cream rinse and I absolutely love it...since I have been using Teddy does not matt hardly at all. And the great part is that he does not itch any more which he was doing on other brands. Teddy normally gets a bath once a week, but this weekend did not and we went for our normal walk and he got 2 seperate comments on how white he is...and that is when I think he is dirty.









I also use baby shampoo on his face as I don't want to get this in his eyes...I am putting the links here so you can see the product if you are interested. I notice that these are about the same price as the other products and I never seem to get them on sale, but I love them

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...D=1124805042465

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...D=1124805698741

And I know you did not mention this, but I brush Teddy's teeth everyday which I beleive is also part of the grooming process...I use natural toothpaste for him. Link below.

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...D=1124805869476


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have always heard that it's not good to use human baby shampoo on dogs because the pH is too high. It can dry or strip a dog's coat and makes it tangle more.

Anyone else heard that?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 23 2005, 10:40 AM
> *I have always heard that it's not good to use human baby shampoo on dogs because the pH is too high. It can dry or strip a dog's coat and makes it tangle more.
> 
> Anyone else heard that?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93339*


[/QUOTE]

Yep I heard the same thing, I have never used human shampoo on the puppies,



> Thanks for the link to the Rusty Dog. The only problem with ordering from QVC is that the products aren't sold separately. I go through the shampoo much faster than the fur pomade.[/B]


Gee I have only had the Fur pomade for three weeks i think and it is nearly done. I'm glad I got two orders from QVC. I really works great tha chelsey love when I put it on her. Oh I use it on chester too.. hehe that way it nearly finished... lol two puppies not one..


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 23 2005, 09:40 AM
> *I have always heard that it's not good to use human baby shampoo on dogs because the pH is too high. It can dry or strip a dog's coat and makes it tangle more.
> 
> Anyone else heard that?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93339*


[/QUOTE]

Ladysmom,

You are correct and thanks for catching that...I use a puppy shampoo on his face...I just think of him as my baby and get confused.







I just don't have the name of it right here...I picked it up so long ago and only use a tiny bit.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 23 2005, 07:46 AM
> *I went to the QVC website and they still have it:
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/asp/frameset.asp?nest=%...ass=&Submit4=Go
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93274*


[/QUOTE]


Thanks Mrj, Have no idea where I was (it was 3AM I couldn't sleep







) this morning but I just found it and ordered it!!
Ginny


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Aug 23 2005, 09:49 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep I heard the same thing, I have never used human shampoo on the puppies,



> Thanks for the link to the Rusty Dog. The only problem with ordering from QVC is that the products aren't sold separately. I go through the shampoo much faster than the fur pomade.[/B]


Gee I have only had the Fur pomade for three weeks i think and it is nearly done. I'm glad I got two orders from QVC. I really works great tha chelsey love when I put it on her. Oh I use it on chester too.. hehe that way it nearly finished... lol two puppies not one..








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93346

Wow! How often do you use it? I usually just put it on after Lady's bath since she's in a shorter 'do for summer. In the winter I used it maybe once in between. I still have tons left.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Aug 23 2005, 11:06 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! How often do you use it? I usually just put it on after Lady's bath since she's in a shorter 'do for summer. In the winter I used it maybe once in between. I still have tons left.
[/B][/QUOTE]
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93356
[/B][/QUOTE]
I give Chester and Chelsey a bath once a week, but this week I had to give Chelsey a bath twice. I know it say to put a dime amount on the puppy, but I find the dime will only do half of her coat.. She is still in a very short puppy cut but her hair is cotton. I make sure to rub it in my hands then I give her a massage from her topknot to her tail. I make sure a small amount is behind her ears so she does not mat there. I find it keeps her top knots from matting as well. I only change her topknot once a week too unless she has gotten in a mess. With Chester I only need the dime amount he has a silk coat... I really love this product I don't know what I would have done without it.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

so no one uses the Bless the Beasts conditioner? The shampoo and pomade are enough?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The shampoo has a built-in conditioner, which makes bath time shorter and easier.

These are really good products.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

SOLD! thanks guys, your input is much appreciated.

What do you think about the spray (cologne)?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Aug 23 2005, 10:34 AM
> *SOLD!  thanks guys, your input is much appreciated.
> 
> What do you think about the spray (cologne)?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93367*


[/QUOTE]
I've only used the spray once but I loved it! Paris smelled as if she had just had a bath. I would probably use it more if I put the spray in the bathroom with the rest of her everyday care items. Where I have it now is with all of the shampoo stuff.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Aug 23 2005, 11:34 AM
> *SOLD!  thanks guys, your input is much appreciated.
> 
> What do you think about the spray (cologne)?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93367*


[/QUOTE]

It's nice . It is not over powering. My sister picked up chelsey last week and said oh she just had a bath... In my mind I was like no she didn't she is due for one.
leaves your puppy smelling nice and fresh.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I only used the spray once, too. I forget I have it! It's basically a freebie when you order the 3-pack from QVC.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

I forgot to ask (last question - yeah right







) do you have to dilute the shampoo before using? If not, how long does it last if you wash weekly?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Aug 23 2005, 11:52 AM
> *I forgot to ask (last question - yeah right
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I don't . I'm not sure if others do. It last a long time because it goes a long way. The shampoo is very rich thick. So you don't have to use lot. Just make sure you rince it out very well.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Aug 23 2005, 11:29 AM
> *so no one uses the Bless the Beasts conditioner?  The shampoo and pomade are enough?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93361*


[/QUOTE]

I use the detangling shampoo as well as the conditioner when they take a bath, and use the puppy shampoo for their daily facewashings.

The pomade is amazing but has a build-up, so I use that sparingly when needed.

I'm not crazy about the perfume. It's ok, but I much prefer the Gold Medal Pets Unicoat Spray, which has a lovely, baby powder fresh, lasting fragrance.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 23 2005, 09:40 AM
> *I have always heard that it's not good to use human baby shampoo on dogs because the pH is too high. It can dry or strip a dog's coat and makes it tangle more.
> 
> Anyone else heard that?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93339*


[/QUOTE]


I thought you were the one that suggested the human Pantene with the green label to everyone....







Anyway, I bought it and use it on Brink, and I love it.

At one time, Nichole, who is a hairdresser, said she looked it up and that the ph of human and dog hair was the same, so the shampoo shouldn't matter. That was quite a while back when we had that discussion....it would take forever to search for it....but I might in a minute.

I have the ends of some Petsilk...but I have lately been using the Pantene Conditioning formula or the Pantene smoothing silk formula (something like that).
I also use the Pantene Leave In Conditioner. I use the John Frieda "Sheer Blonde" formula "Spotlight" that sleeks, glosses, shines, conditions, and detangles.
If I use his whitening shampoo, which I do about once every six weeks, then I use the deep conditioner that comes in my hair color box on him after that. Brink's hair is always soft and he gets very few matts. (the ones he gets are behind his ears and at the base of his tail) 

They may say that human shampoo and products are bad, but they work for us.

It seems like someone found out that the Petsilk "Liquid Silk" was the same as as another human product....I think by Fauk or something like that. It smells the same and stuff too. Supposedly they are made by the same company.


----------

